# Tolumnia Pink Panther



## Migrant13 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## kellyincville (Dec 20, 2014)

Beautiful! I love the colors!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice. thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 21, 2014)

Gorgeous colours and the plant looks quite small, too. Will it stay like that, or is it just a baby?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2014)

8+ growths, that's not a baby. Tolumnia hybrids don't get big but they do need lots of light.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 21, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 21, 2014)

NYEric said:


> 8+ growths, that's not a baby. Tolumnia hybrids don't get big but they do need lots of light.


Oh, really? Interesting...


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 21, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 21, 2014)

That's a monster plant for a Tolu, and a very short spike. Nice to see flowers somewhere within a meter of the plant. Great color too.

And a fascinating humidity tray. oke:


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 21, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> That's a monster plant for a Tolu, and a very short spike. Nice to see flowers somewhere within a meter of the plant. Great color too.
> 
> And a fascinating humidity tray. oke:



LOL...yes that is my low tech photo center on top of the cable box! Agree with all the comments on the tolumnias. This one is mature with a bunch of growths. I love these things...very easy, inexpensive and as long as you can keep the watered enough and either grow them mounted or in a very good draining pot and medium. I do both.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 21, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> LOL...yes that is my low tech photo center on top of the cable box! Agree with all the comments on the tolumnias. This one is mature with a bunch of growths. I love these things...very easy, inexpensive and as long as you can keep the watered enough and either grow them mounted or in a very good draining pot and medium. I do both.


So, temperatures, light levels, and medium? In case a Tolumnia Pink Pather should walk by. :wink:


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 21, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> So, temperatures, light levels, and medium? In case a Tolumnia Pink Pather should walk by. :wink:



Warm temp's, high light (Catt or greater) and fine medium with good drainage is what works for me. I use those pots with slits in the sides so they dry out between waterings....I have read that is important for tolumnias.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> Warm temp's, high light (Catt or greater) and fine medium with good drainage is what works for me. I use those pots with slits in the sides so they dry out between waterings....I have read that is important for tolumnias.



All true.

Beautiful flower and great growing!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 22, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> Warm temp's, high light (Catt or greater) and fine medium with good drainage is what works for me. I use those pots with slits in the sides so they dry out between waterings....I have read that is important for tolumnias.


Thank you! Sounds like a possible candidate for my planned growing area for my more warm loving multiflora Paphs. The kitchen windows just get too cold during autumn/winter.

I checked Schwerter, and they seem to have a nice selection of Tolumnias. No Pink Panther though, but I can always wait.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2014)

If you want color you should get a Popoko Mitzi or a Rodricidium Passionata Red!! If you want a Pink Panther let me know.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2014)

beautiful colour combination


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 23, 2014)

NYEric said:


> If you want color you should get a Popoko Mitzi or a Rodricidium Passionata Red!! If you want a Pink Panther let me know.


They're very nice, too, but I prefer this one. I think it's the sharp contrast and bold markings I like on it.


----------

